# Earth friendly Photographer Network



## MyProDigital (Feb 10, 2009)

Calling all photographers pro or not.  Please join our new photography network and support all earth friendly photographers and get noticed for doing it.  As a verified member you can use our eco friendly logo, get listed in our newsletters and promotional events and your membership help buy trees for the rain forest of our planet.  This is a world cause and we need photographers support from around the globe.  First 10 members get free membership.  Home Page

Please help support our new organization and the photographers joining.  We need the support of all photographers from around the world so please check us out and help spread the word.  We support the Arbor Foundation and donate a portion of all membership proceeds to planting trees in our rain forests. We also promote our supporters through newsletters and event exposure.  Use our logo to show you support earth friendly practices as a member. 1st 10 membership are free.
Home Page


----------

